

Ask HN: Windows Commander clone for Mac? - Maro

I've been a Mac user (developer) for 3 years now and I still find myself missing the classic Windows/Norton Commander app. I'm aware of and tried all the alternatives: XFolders, muCommander, DiskOrder, PathFinder, Forklift, MC, but I don't like them nor do I use them.<p>I'm wondering if anybody else feels this way? Is there a market for an awesome Commander clone for Mac that is true to its roots? =)
======
RainerBlessing
MC is sufficient for me but I've never used Windows Commander much.

